# Want to see Chlorosis?



## Chris (Sep 30, 2008)

I bought this Sukhakulii (York AM/AOS) with 4 growths for only $20 on account of it having chlorosis. The previous owner explained it was a victim of improper fertilization. If you've never seen a good example of this condition, enjoy:









It is limited to only the older leaves; leaves which grower after the fertilization issue was corrected have not been affected. I suspect the plant could be divided and you'd never know its former self was afflicted.


----------



## Candace (Sep 30, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2008)

It would be interesting to know what the "improper fertilization" was.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 30, 2008)

That looks more like genetic variegation rather than a fertility chlorosis. It will be interesting to see if the new leaves develop the same as they get older.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 30, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> It would be interesting to know what the "improper fertilization" was.



I'm with you Dot! Brown tips can be caused by overfertilizing, root burn. So the white is caused by .......????


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2008)

New type of variegation-$1,000 at TOS! :evil:


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 1, 2008)

It is "alba" at the margins of the leaves... !!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2008)

Those are good points about fertilizer causing brown tips, not white blotches. If I had that information when I bought the plant, I would have questioned the type of fertilization error the seller was referencing. 

At any rate, the newest leaves are large at this point and likely to produce a new flower. They are not (yet?) affected, but I will let you know if anything changes.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2008)

i disagree about that being chlorosis. as i know it, it is usually a uniform yellowing in the lowest leaves, if there is a nitrogen deficiency. i think leaf tip burn is often from over fertilizing.


----------

